# Mosquito lake is on "fire"



## Nathaniel (Jan 9, 2010)

Best fishing had this entire year so far My son Spencer & I tourny fished this past weekend Mosquito lake and really got into them channels and flaties. fish are hot on the bite. 









Fished using Warmouth Bluegull all night till 4 in the morning yea only 4am couldnt hang in there the last 4 hours of the Iron man tournament we were fishing. Know there is alot of favored live baits you guys have out there mine is the Warmouth due to they are a "tough" lil fish they can stand/survive a long cast (I dont run baits Just cast 'em) and stay pretty active and normally if you pay close attention to your poles they get pretty skittish just prior to a strike.















The Oberlin resivior on the corner of parsons & west road is the "Only" place I currently know where to catch these guys is a pain in the tail i fish them out of the rocks. If any one knows/share any other Northern ohio spots for these Warmouths would be appreciated. Also you have the time post some pics of your best Live baits. 
"fish on guys"


----------



## kraftjd (Nov 21, 2010)

Very nice fish! Those are some good looking warmouths too.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice! What rig are you using? Or are you just putting them on a hook with no sinkers, etc.. Also from shore of boat?

Fyi, those aren't warmouths, they're actully green sunfish. The same shape as warmouth, but different coloration and markings. There are actually a bunch in Mosquito(along with a few warmouths) in the rocks, but not a lot...


----------



## Nathaniel (Jan 9, 2010)

for rig using seee new post as well they are using bobers with live bait suspended for flatties as well when i was down there i seen 3 large top water swells from some big cats top water in about 15 foot water near causeway bridge. Learn somthing new althe time suspended flatties?? shure enough they were


----------



## Nathaniel (Jan 9, 2010)

fishinnick said:


> Nice! What rig are you using? Or are you just putting them on a hook with no sinkers, etc.. Also from shore of boat?
> 
> Fyi, those aren't warmouths, they're actully green sunfish. The same shape as warmouth, but different coloration and markings. There are actually a bunch in Mosquito(along with a few warmouths) in the rocks, but not a lot...


Man im beliving there warmouths will go do some surfing for confermation !!


----------



## Nathaniel (Jan 9, 2010)

Definatley warmouths see link.....http://www.ces.ncsu.edu/nreos/wild/fisheries/topics/fishidentification.html

I se you have a creek chub those i will use as well been tough to get them this year. besides when i get them the BasT***s jump out I gotta keep a screen over the bait pond i dug rear yard 2.5 deepx 2.5 wide x 4.5 long


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I still say green sunfish. I don't go by the drawings a paintings and such, they're usually not good. This is the only pic I have of a warmouth. Just Google green sunfish or warmouth and look at the pics of the real fish and you'll see the difference.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm with fishinick on the this one.... Definitely green sunfish... Use them all the time down here on the rivers. Very hearty fish for big flats.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

> I se you have a creek chub those i will use as well been tough to get them this year. besides when i get them the BasT***s jump out I gotta keep a screen over the bait pond i dug rear yard 2.5 deepx 2.5 wide x 4.5 long


If you're talkin about the fish in my avatar, its actually a small wild brook trout, but I catch my share of chubs and other minnows as well LOL

I've never fished for or caught a flathead before, looking to start next year, but do you prefer sunfish species or creek chubs for bait? I've heard chubs are better since they don't have the spines like panfish, but I don't have experience with either as bait so idk.


----------



## Nathaniel (Jan 9, 2010)

wow those are so close in similarity one is stripped and the other spotted!!
hit me up net year I see if i can put you on some good locations to lock into flats.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Not so sure about suspended flats but I guess any fish not resting on bottom is technically suspended 

Several part time flathead fishermen catch flathead on bobbers Spring and Fall. The fish pinch points (such as under bridges connecting bays to main lake) and catch fish that are migrating. In Spring the fish go into bays seeking warmer water and baitfish and in Fall they filter back toward deeper water.

I have been looking for easier ways to get green sunfish or rockbass. 










Beauties like this seem very hard to come by and if anyone has an easy way to get them I would sure appreciate to know it.

Goldfish this size are even tougher baits but at $14 a pound are pretty expensive.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I noticed with green sunfish anywhere you find rocks they can hide under they will be there. Mosquito by the boat docks is good example. I'm not really sure about warmouths, green sunfish usually outnumber them by a lot. I think warmouths like weeds along with the rocks. And rock bass are river fish, but I also hear of people catching them in Erie.

One thing I noticed with sunfish, especially green sunfish, is its not uncommon for there to be hybrids. Like green sunfish x bluegill, which is a common fish that people put in ponds, but I've also seen them cross with pumpkinseeds, and katfish's fish looks like a green x warmouth or pumpkinseed x warmouth, but I'm not a biologist so I really don't know, but just a guess.

I've been looking through the catfish threads recently and I really want to catch a huge flathead now!!


----------



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

I've spent two years sampling fish populations in Ohio and working with the EPA on their fish catalogs. The fish at the bottom of this post are green sunfish, 100%. Robbys fish looks like a warmouth. Good fish guys, mosquitos been good to us too.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Most people i know called Greens "warmouths" untill i told them the diff. Alot of them also called warmouths "rock bass or Rock heads?". Most of my freinds aslo used to call Longear Sunfish "pumkinseeds". But Greens and chubs are the way to go, and where im at i can catch them both all day long.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

I "accidentally" catch warmouths in shallow weedy areas with a rocky shore a lot. They really hit hard and I catch them on 7" worms all of the time, a worm that is usually 2x their size.


----------



## Nathaniel (Jan 9, 2010)

How many flatties you estimate you pull out the water this year Robby and whats your record to date? I see you all over in the web you have gotta be in the ohio's top 5 flathead fishermen!! "why not"


----------

